# Anyone -- Slick Stick vs Quick Stick Experience?



## Ringlight (May 5, 2015)

I have both and prefer the Quick Stick. It is a little more forgiving and a lot better looking.


----------



## marton.j (Jun 23, 2015)

Only the slick stick here, it does not stack at 28.5 inches. I can't comment on any longer draw, however the extra two inches in the Quick stick would make it an even sweeter shooting bow. The slick Stick is a nice, light bow with no hand shock and a good shooter. I have 25000 shots trough it so far and it is just getting better (or me).
ATB. Marton


----------



## MarkJoel60 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ringlight said:


> I have both and prefer the Quick Stick. It is a little more forgiving and a lot better looking.


Ringlight: Thanks! Can I ask what weigh the bows are?



marton.j said:


> Only the slick stick here, it does not stack at 28.5 inches. I can't comment on any longer draw, however the extra two inches in the Quick stick would make it an even sweeter shooting bow. The slick Stick is a nice, light bow with no hand shock and a good shooter. I have 25000 shots trough it so far and it is just getting better (or me).
> ATB. Marton


Marton, is that your main bow? if you don't mind my asking... how tall are you?


----------



## marton.j (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Mark!
I am 5'9". And it is my main bow for the last couple of month,it is a#45 at 28". After my longer, lesser poundage bow it feels snappy but it is a joy to shoot. I have limited experience with longbows/flatbows, but the few person tried it at my local archery club agrees with me that ,this is a smooth shooting bow.
Marton


----------



## MarkJoel60 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks! That helps. I'm leaning towards getting about that exact slick stick. I have a #55 longbow, but I'm out of archery shape, and I think I need a lighter weight to work my way back up. I figure a #40 or #45 would be pretty good as long as it had a pretty good zip on it. Last thing I need a slow arrow that I need to arc to the moon to land a 30 yard shot. But I feel me pulling my #55 on my release. I know its fatigue.


----------



## Farkas1111 (Mar 31, 2017)

*Quick Stick or Slick Stick*



MarkJoel60 said:


> Thanks! That helps. I'm leaning towards getting about that exact slick stick. I have a #55 longbow, but I'm out of archery shape, and I think I need a lighter weight to work my way back up. I figure a #40 or #45 would be pretty good as long as it had a pretty good zip on it. Last thing I need a slow arrow that I need to arc to the moon to land a 30 yard shot. But I feel me pulling my #55 on my release. I know its fatigue.


Hi Mark, I'm new to this site and to archery. I'm looking to buy my first Bow and I googled quick stick vs slick stick and found this thread from last year. I was just wondering which one you ended up getting and how it's working for you. I've only shot for 2 hrs at a local shop last Friday it was a 62" #20 recurve. I'm left eye dominant but Rt handed and shot with a left handed bow. I want to learn to shoot instinctive, so I know a lot of Lt eye dominant guys on youtube shoot Rt Hand Bows. My next session I'm going to shoot 2 Hrs on a Rt Hand Bow and see how it goes. I need to first decide which sided bow and then decide what weight for my first Bow. I want to eventually hunt with it, so I know I will need at least a #45. I also know it's best to get your form and technique down on a lower weight bow before moving up, but I don't really want to buy 2 bows. I like the look of the Bodnick Bearpaws and I've read they have No handshock and No stacking issues. Oh btw I have a 27.6" draw and am about 5'8". Any info will be greatly appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, farkas... 

I am 5'7" with a 28 1/2" draw. My slick stick shoots very smooth. It fits very well. You could pm me if you have specific question about it.


----------



## MarkJoel60 (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow, this thread is a blast from the past. I ended up getting neither of them. I have a Samick Journey, and even it felt a little short for me. I don't get a sense of much stacking, but I do feel a little pinching on the string fingers.

Just recently, I decided to take the plunge and get into ILF. I just bought an ILF Spigerelli BB 25" riser and SF Archery Axiom Plus Recurve Limbs. That gives me a 72" bow. I really have no opinion on it yet. I literally just got it strung and outside for the first time yesterday. The advantage is that I can change limbs for much less money than buying a new bow. I can even put longbow limbs on it if I want to.

Now, all of that being said, I have to say, I think the quick Stick is still one of the most elegant looking designs. There is still a lot of appeal to a one piece longbow. I hope to get back into them one day. At least I would love to find someone shooting it at a range someday so I can try it... But I think I'll end up getting someone to custom make it -- so it will be a lot more expensive than I can afford right now. But, seriously, if I had the cash, I would buy this just to say I have one:


----------

